# Desire to teach



## Bujingodai (Oct 11, 2003)

For the instructors. Has there ever been an event that has occured in your school that has seriously affected your desire to teach? How did you deal with it?


----------



## kevin kilroe (Oct 27, 2003)

There have been numerous occassions where events have made me want to stop teaching. Thingslike kids not listening no matter what you do or try, to adults being lazy and unfocused, to disagreements with the studio owner or other instructors. Most of the time it is just temporary and the next day its fine. If that isnt the case, time off is in order. Dont even go by the studio or think about it. That helped me a while back. Just remember that every class you teach, you also learn.

Regards,
Kevin Kilroe


----------



## Brother John (Nov 3, 2003)

I HATE the business aspects of teaching martial arts. 
I don't like to talk about money, dues or whathaveyou... but when you must keep your doors open and pay for the lights to be on so we can see what we are punching/kicking...
$$$ is something that you can't look past.
I hate it when students take you for granted and don't pay.
IF there are reasons in thier life that prevent them for paying for the time being... I'd be more than glad to work something out. But they sometimes take even this for granted and run over you.

The art is FREE
but someone's got to put in the plumbing.  
Your Brother
John


----------



## stickarts (Nov 3, 2003)

yes, they have money for vacations and cigarettes and drinks, etc... but complain that they don't have enough to pay for the lessons!!lol! Thats why i went to collecting tuition up front. anyway...thats a different thread!! :0)
as far as teaching goes I love to teach and never had more than minor setbacks.


----------



## jujutsu1 (Nov 3, 2003)

I use to have a great deal of difficulty getting students to pay their dues.  Now I have people wanting to pay ahead to avoid being late.  I still use no contracts or late fees.  Its mostly in the attitude of the school owner.  1st, I believe the students dues pay for use of the dojo and minor compensation for the instructor.  2nd, I do not believe a student can totally repay me for teaching them much like Im still indebted to my instructors.  3rd, I spent as much time learning martial arts, if not more, as any attorney or doctor.  My time is WORTH money.  If you dont believe that just keep teaching for FUN.  I believe in being fair.  All my personal bills need to be paid on time.  Why should a students class fees be any different.  There both bills.  If you dont believe that keep teaching just for FUN.  This is mostly about confidence and self-worth.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jujutsu1 _
> *I use to have a great deal of difficulty getting students to pay their dues.  Now I have people wanting to pay ahead to avoid being late.  I still use no contracts or late fees.  Its mostly in the attitude of the school owner.  1st, I believe the students dues pay for use of the dojo and minor compensation for the instructor.  2nd, I do not believe a student can totally repay me for teaching them much like Im still indebted to my instructors.  3rd, I spent as much time learning martial arts, if not more, as any attorney or doctor.  My time is WORTH money.  If you dont believe that just keep teaching for FUN.  I believe in being fair.  All my personal bills need to be paid on time.  Why should a students class fees be any different.  There both bills.  If you dont believe that keep teaching just for FUN.  This is mostly about confidence and self-worth. *



I do agree with you Jujutsu1. By the way I check your profile, had no name, but do I know you? I think I might?


----------



## stickarts (Nov 4, 2003)

unfortunately some students want the services but don't understand why they have to pay for them since they don't have to pay the rent!
However, fortunately, there are also awesome students that make up for the others!


----------



## jujutsu1 (Nov 4, 2003)

Just remember YOURE the teacher.  Part of your job, if you choose to be in business, is to collect money.  Without doing so your good students suffer.  If you just cant do it, get someone that can or dont do it as a business.  People lose so much money by being afraid to ask for what is owed.  That goes for the initial sales too.  I try applying the martial arts in everything I do.  I use to starve trying to teach and help people.  Now I drive a new Corvette and make more money than I ever thought possible.  If your students control the purse strings then who is teaching who?


----------



## SBGYM (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been in sales almost as long as I have been in martial arts. Over 20 years. I think the biggest problem most MA Instructors have is that they have no basic sales ability. I think if anyone plans to do this for a living rather than as a hobby he/she needs to learn some basic marketing skills, take some sales courses, and practice like hell.  
   Figure out what your time is worth and don't be afraid to ask for the money.  You will be surprised at how many people write a check if you don't apologize for your prices. I have told many people that I charge a certain price because I am worth it. 
   Personally I would never own a commercial school with the intent of making a living with it without having contracts. The reason that most people don't have contracts is that they are afraid of the competition. Forget about the competition.  Learn how to sell your product. If it is not your main source of income it doesn't matter as much, but if your goal is to quit your job you need to think about building a valuable business. Your business has no value except for the contracts.  
   Develop your product, learn how to sell it, and don't apologize for anything.


----------

